# Can I remove cling film?



## Aqua360 (15 Mar 2020)

Hi all 

I've had this dennerle 10l cube growing emersed for a good while now, at least 6 months; but it's always had cling film over it.

Given the time scale and growth from pictures, is this worth the risk to start acclimating without a cover? 

If yes, I'm assuming the consensus will be to do so slowly, uncovering a bit per day/week, but open to opinions?

It's Monte Carlo, staurogyne repens and Xmas moss.


----------



## foxfish (15 Mar 2020)

Do you intend to keep it air filled or water filled?
I have never had any success without very high humidity.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





foxfish said:


> air filled or water filled? I have never had any success without very high humidity.


Assuming you aren't going to flood it? 





Aqua360 said:


> I'm assuming the consensus will be to do so slowly, uncovering a bit per day/week, but open to opinions?


Leave it covered, or get a glass lid.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (15 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> or get a glass lid.



I lose much less water in my tanks with glass lids fitted, the gaps just allow better gas exchange, in your case better 'free' CO2 supply, but take it slow


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Mar 2020)

Thanks guys, can't be bothered flooding so I guess it's cling film until that time!


----------



## GrowPod (18 Mar 2020)

When removing lid have only had good success with Hygrophila sp so far. But I do spray them everyday.


----------



## vauxhallmark (8 Jul 2020)

Looks lovely. 

What is the light? Is it only 20cm long??

Mark



Aqua360 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've had this dennerle 10l cube growing emersed for a good while now, at least 6 months; but it's always had cling film over it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Jul 2020)

vauxhallmark said:


> Looks lovely.
> 
> What is the light? Is it only 20cm long??
> 
> Mark



Chinese effort, it is indeed only 20cm long! 

Chihiros maybe, not sure! Decommissioned a little while back


----------

